# Carlack 68 Nano Systematic Care v AG SRP



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all

I was wondering how do these 2 products fair up against each other?

Also does the Carlack have fillers like SRP?

Any advice would be great.



Dipesh


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Carlack - No filler and no abrasive- will clean up and protect whaever finish it's put on

AG SRP - Some filler (about the highest contect available i believe) and some abrasive - Can improve the surface it's put on if worked correctly and mask some defects helping the look also

Both great products mainly depends on the condition of the surface before you apply.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

im a bit of a car lack fan nothing wrong with srp as its a cracking product but its always best to fully correct the work you do rather than relay on products to mask because at the end of the day srp fillers will wash out ad it will look just as bad as when you 1st started


----------



## gribsymk3 (Nov 9, 2007)

i was wondering this as i have both, could you polish with srp then go over after with carlack nano


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

gribsymk3 said:


> i was wondering this as i have both, could you polish with srp then go over after with carlack nano


From what people have said, it appears that you could as carlack is non abbraisive. unless someone could shed a bit of light on this?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Technically it is abrasive. The old formula contained a 1 micron abrasive package, while the new (from 2004 AM Frankfurt) is even smaller.


----------



## Iceburg (Nov 24, 2007)

Id like to no this also,as i was wanting to purchase some carlack nano or the klasse aio and couldnt make up my mind?
cheers


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

gribsymk3 said:


> i was wondering this as i have both, could you polish with srp then go over after with carlack nano


Waste of time IMHO. carlack nano will just remove the SRP.

I've just received some carlack and am looknig forward to giving it a go.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Iceburg said:


> Id like to no this also,as i was wanting to purchase some carlack nano or the klasse aio and couldnt make up my mind?
> cheers


They are the same product. Just rebranded as klasse for the american market.


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Iceburg said:


> Id like to no this also,as i was wanting to purchase some carlack nano or the klasse aio and couldnt make up my mind?
> cheers


welcome iceburg:thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I cleaned a car last week where I polished with AG SRP after applying Car-Lack 68 Nano. I wasn't happy with the result. I then used AG UDS, followed by Collinite 476S. I still think that was a good move, since the car really needed a polish that I knew SRP would deal with. I know now that I removed the mystical nano protection that is in the Car-Lack product, but it worked out well.

Here's the wash:
http://picasaweb.google.com/pjgh93/SAAB9000AnniversaryDetailWJ17112007

Today, on a my wife's car which has an already excellent paint condition, I simply used Car-Lack 68 followed by Collinite 476S. I was very happy indeed with the result.

Boot ... and bonnet:



















The moral? I don't think Car-Lack 68 Nano can do as good a job as AG SRP for the same job - minor correction and filling of fine scratches. That said, the Car-Lack product is hands-down better on an already good paint finish, IMO.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats for a great response guys


----------



## Iceburg (Nov 24, 2007)

clifford said:


> welcome iceburg:thumb:


Hello mate and thanks:thumb:


----------

